# new to 8ns, hydraulic pump repairs



## hall0743 (Feb 23, 2013)

I am trying to get the hydraulic system working on a 1948 8n tractor. I have tore the pump apart and cleaned out everything. There doesn't seem to be any excess wear or grooves in any cylinder walls. The only thing I have come up with as to why it won't work is the rings on the pistons...there were none. The pistons I have look like part#9N615, but I don't see anything in the description about rings. So I am unsure as to whether mine did or didn't have rings in the first place. How can I figure that out? I'm not sure where the original rings went if it had them in the first place, unless they just broke apart over time and came out when I drained the fluid.

thanks,
Josh


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

Just talked to a guy who is well versed on the subject. Tells me the stock piston had regular piston type rings for seals. He upgrades by using a piston for a NNA that has leather/rubber "O"ring combo seals. Need to soak leather in hot water to install on pistons or they will tear. The parts people will tell you it will not work, BUT IT DOES. "UPDATE" Just was over to see him today where he showed me the difference. If you just had a bare piston with no metal rings on it like a engine piston/rings combo somebody screwed up. I surely think you would have seen them. What's the history on this tractor??


----------

